# Silver Coast advice pls.



## Stuieb (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello
Brand new on here so apologies if my question has been asked beforehand!
We are due to visit the silver coast in February 2016, to do a recce in the hope of buying a place. Can anyone please recommend a good estate agent please? I have checked some out on the Internet and weeded out the not so good ones( according to reviews) but I always like to have a recommendation! We will be driving around most of the silver coast in our visit so we are not confined to a specific town.
Any help would be greatly appreciated 
Regards
Stuieb


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi, 

The "Silver Coast" is a large and varied area with a large and varied selection of properties for sale.Local estate agents have selections of local properties and local knowledge and deal in differing sectors but will probably view you as unlikely to buy via them unless you can define what you are seeking, an apartment overlooking one of the bathing beaches, a 10 bed hill top mansion with 10 hectares for your horses, a hoilday home in the golf resort of Praia del Rey or a derelict stone house without water or electricity? If you are in the "just looking" mode then use some of the the online resources or multi-agent sites which can be searched by area/price etc to get an idea of what is available and the locations. When you have decided on the location/property type then approach the local agents. Don't expect to get the estate agent service here that you get in the UK, if you expect to give your details to a selection of local agents then be flooded with property details you are dreaming and you'll find everything takes 10 times as long as you think. When you have managed toput 5 posts on this site I'll send you a personnel message with the details of some agents who do actually respond but I can't list them here as it may be classed as advertising though I have no connection with any of them.


----------



## Stuieb (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi
Thankyou for the advice ! it will help us out when we visit the area. We do know where we want to start looking, and we do know the type of property (in general) we would like as well. Your advice on estate agents is very imformative thank you so we will make sure we are prepared with certain criteria. As soon as I have more posts on, then a PM message would be most welcome.

stuieb


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

We have been here 6 months now, we used Perfect Portugal, specifically Val in the Foz do Arelho office, she spent a couple of hours with us, asking what our preferences were. Every house she showed us was in the area we specified, and in the price range. A couple of times she showed us houses that on paper were outside our limit, but she knew the sellers were prepared to negotiate. Hope this helps.


----------



## Stuieb (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello
Thank you for the pointers ! Will defiantly check them out ! We are due out in February this year as I always like to see somewhere when the weather/ climate is probably at its worst. 
Again thanks
Stuieb


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

*Estate agents*

Hi,

We used Gageiro e Santos, main office in Sao Martinho do Porto and one in Nazrare. No pressure from these guys. Extremely helpful. Nelson even drove us to Leiria, so we could choose our kitchen. Arranged for a plumber and CH engineer, nothing was too much


----------



## Stuieb (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for the advice!
Stuieb


----------

